# How much should a B12 shot hurt??



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I just had my first B12 shot about a half-hour ago... When I asked if there were potential reactions or side effects, the Dr had told me that my arm might be just a little sore. So we deliberately used my left arm, because I'm a band conductor and we have a concert tonight... I have to be able to wave my arms around a LOT, but mostly my right arm.

But this hurts quite a lot... it's been building worse since getting the shot (which wasn't bad)... Maybe it's hit a peak, or will soon, and will soon fade. I don't know, it's my first B12 shot. But right now, I want to be cleaning the kitchen so I can make lunch but it hurts too much for that...

I'm not in AGONY or anything, it's just really, really sore... I can survive, I'm tough (lol) but I hope it calms down before tonight. It's also distracting and I've got some prep work to do before tonight too...

Is this normal? How long should it last?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I've been getting B12 shots for 7 years.

Sometimes they hurt, it's a nerve pain even if they haven't directly hit a nerve(that freaking hurts!). If mine have hurt after, it's usually a dull heavy hurt. It usually lasts for a couple of hours & then it either goes away or I just forget about it. Using the arm will make it go away faster.

Most of the time they do not hurt, 99% of it depends on the person giving the shot.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

That's exactly what happened -- I'd call it a dull heavy hurt, that's a great description, and it did fade after a few hours. Now I can only notice it if I lift my arms a certain way, and then it just feels like a bruise... nothing I can't handle.

Good to know, though, that it won't necessarily hurt like this every time... OW....


----------

